# Gluing plasitc shingle sheets



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

This goes along with the painting roofing post.
I have gone ahead ans painted the plastic sheet with textured spray paint and it looks pretty good to me. Now what type of glue do I use to apply it to wood. this will be inside too. IS this sheeting styrene?, It's white in color and molded to form the shingle look.
Wayne


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wayne, I use DAP Dynaflex 260 caulking. It seems to work well and stand up to the weather. Just make sure you get a good bead all around the edges and a good squirt (about a 1/4 inch blob) of it on at least half of the contact points of the underside. Ozark Miniatures web site says that the sheets contain a UV inhibitor and rubber and should stand up for 20 years. It doesn't say whether the basic material is styrene. I have a building that has been outside for 5 years and the cinder block texture around the base has gotten somewhat brittle and cracks if bumped to hard.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I like Omni Stick for plastic sheet. That is what Ozark sells to use with the Precision Products plastics that they sell. It holds up better outdoors than anything else I have tried. Don't skimp when applying. Spread with a small putty knife.
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=1331


----------

